# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Israel dead sea hotels?

## rivmerlin

I am planning a family trip to Israel dead sea in March. I make some search on Israel dead sea hotels. Please share more information.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for providing this interesting and interesting topic information. I will regularly update your next posts. atari breakout

----------


## ninaheidi

Great post and writing skills are great

----------


## ninaheidi

Great post and writing skills are great

----------


## Felicity34

My husband and I went to rest on the Dead Sea 5 years ago. Very beautiful and colorful place. There are always a lot of people, but there is enough space for everyone.

----------


## rivmerlin

I am planning a family trip to Israel dead sea in March. I make some search on Israel dead sea hotels. Please share more information.

----------


## sukamin123

Thank you for providing this interesting and interesting topic information. I will regularly update your next posts. atari breakout

----------


## ninaheidi

Great post and writing skills are great

----------


## ninaheidi

Great post and writing skills are great

----------


## Felicity34

My husband and I went to rest on the Dead Sea 5 years ago. Very beautiful and colorful place. There are always a lot of people, but there is enough space for everyone.

----------

